# Goats,horses,cows and DOGS!!!!!



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is what we walked by today without a reaction!!!! I cannot believe it! Can all the training finally be paying off!!!???? I am soooooo proud of my girl. We have been working on reactivity for some time now and I am so so so happy to see these results. Stella was still very interested in the animals, but was able to look at them without going "Cujo". And then was able to just continue on her way! If I wasn't so tired right now I would be doing a happy dance all over my house


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I bet ur dog feels better , congrates!!!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My arms feel better too!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. now reinforce it. i'll do the happy
dance for you and Stella.



katdog5911 said:


> That is what we walked by today without a reaction!!!! I cannot believe it! Can all the training finally be paying off!!!???? I am soooooo proud of my girl. We have been working on reactivity for some time now and I am so so so happy to see these results. Stella was still very interested in the animals, but was able to look at them without going "Cujo". And then was able to just continue on her way!
> 
> >>>> If I wasn't so tired right now I would be doing a happy dance all over my house<<<<


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Today we went up close and personnel to the goats and horses. Flashback to a month or so ago.....Barking, lunging and other lunacy upon seeing horse. Fast forward back to today....Sitting by my side, just looking. Even a nose touch with goats and horse....:happyboogie:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice, very nice. now i'm going to have my GF
join me in the happy dance for you and Stella.



katdog5911 said:


> Today we went up close and personnel to the goats and horses. Flashback to a month or so ago.....Barking, lunging and other lunacy upon seeing horse. Fast forward back to today....Sitting by my side, just looking. Even a nose touch with goats and horse....:happyboogie:


----------

